# Pet fish



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

*A Saskatchewan man was stopped by a game warden in Northern Sask recently with two ice chests full of live fish in water, leaving a river well known for its fishing.

The game warden asked the man, "Do you have a license to catch those fish?"

"Naw, my friend, I ain't got no license. These here are my pet fish."
 
"Pet  fish?"

"Yep. Every night I take these fish down to the river and let 'em swim 'round for a while. *   *Then I whistle and they jump right back into this ice chest and I take 'em home."*

*"That's a bunch of BS!  Fish can't do that!"

The man looked at the game warden for a moment and then said, "It's the truth. I'll show you. It really  works."

"Okay, I've GOT to see this!"

The man poured the fish into the river and stood and waited.*

*After several minutes, the game warden turned to him and said, "Well?"

"Well, what?" said the man.

"When are you going to call them back?"

"Call who back?"

"The FISH!"

"What fish?"

We here in Saskatchewan may not  be as smart as some, but we ain't as dumb as most.*

 ***************************


----------



## john odonnell (Jun 23, 2015)

last month a warden told my son and i we wernt allowed to fish a river , even though we had a brand new permit for the river


----------

